# reaper00004's sig vault



## Reaper (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep, I'm back


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

reaper, great work, you have talent, but don't make a new topic for every sig you create!

I have collected previous ones for you, and renamed your thread..So from now on, just use this thread for showing your sigs


----------



## Reaper (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh, cool


----------



## Galacta (Nov 30, 2008)

You have talent my friend,
I just think the groudon one is too plain.





 Sorry.
But the others are amazing.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 30, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Looks good but text is too plain. Use gradients/clipping mask. Don't use too much effects.
2. Again, text, and watch which colors to use with which colors!
3. Text is OK, it's a little bit empty though.
4. Excellent!
5. Looks empty with white as background color, flashy green is not the best color for a white sig.
6. Good, but text should be smaller.
7. Excellent!
8. Excellent!


----------



## damole (Dec 1, 2008)

I really really like the third one. It's simple but really nice looking.
It took me a while to see what the fourth one was, but I really really like that one too.
The eighth one is nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Overall, all of them are really good.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 24, 2008)

NEW ADDITION PLOX


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 24, 2008)

sigs looks goods. look at teh tiny groudonz!
i like the gundam one


----------



## damole (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice, this is really good too!


----------



## Reaper (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Mei-o (Dec 27, 2008)

No, just no, try ditching C4Ds completely.


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 27, 2008)

You need better fonts


----------



## Galacta (Dec 27, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> No, just no, try ditching C4Ds completely.


Hes got a point.


I have a grudge against C4Ds(JOKES). (I think other people have grudes against them as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
But I have a C4D sig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Learn to create sigs with without c4ds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here.

P.S Get bettter fonts.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 27, 2008)

Why?
What's wrong with c4ds?
sp33der uses c4ds and so do a lot of people.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 28, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Why?
> What's wrong with c4ds?
> sp33der uses c4ds and so do a lot of people.


I don't care about other people, C4Ds are cheap, overused, sucky and requires no effort on your part, people depend on C4Ds too much.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 28, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depend on C4ds too much? It's just that damn shiny thing on the left. It's a resource so I use it. What's next? Brushes? Gradient maps? *PHOTOSHOP*? Bullshit.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 28, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Egonny (Dec 28, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> C4Ds are cheap,
> And why is that? C4D's are just that something more that make your sig special.
> 
> 
> ...


People don't depend on them, it's just a part of sigs, that can be set aside.(But you should better use it IMO)


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

Mei-onnaise:
They are not cheap. HOW CAN YOU MAKE THIS THEN WITHOUT C4DS!





You do realise that making c4d sigs need to have effort in them, not just splatter it everywhere.
People rely on c4ds too much, here, but I would be happy if i had cinema 4d and used it in my sigs, they would turn great! Cause it gives depth in your images! XD
P.S Im shit at brushes.
Ok i was just joking about this post,


			
				Galacta said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that C4ds make your images shine......


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 29, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Mei-onnaise:
> They are not cheap. HOW CAN YOU MAKE THIS THEN WITHOUT C4DS!
> 
> 
> ...


No, what I meant was, do YOU make your C4Ds? About using them right...now let me just show you how to use a C4D right, ohohohoho!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 29, 2008)

This is now reaper00004s flaming vault.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 29, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you tell whether or not I made my c4d or got it from a website? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides, if you're going to hate on people who use c4ds that they didn't make, why not do the same to renders?

Plus, I can spam big images too.


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 29, 2008)

Me likes C4D's, they can add great effect to your tag but they can ruin it also, i mean ppl use that 19px hard brush smudge to isn't that a bit whored to? What about brushes and whored stocks/renders? Like those of Daft Punk



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I use these siggies as a joke, if you like us 3 could have a competition, with the two of you using your beloved C4Ds made by other people and me using no C4Ds at all.



Make it 4 then xD

Btw reaper can i have that gundam stock render?


----------



## Reaper (Dec 29, 2008)

Only if you give me the brush or c4d with the dots.
In this sig.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 30, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with you, but whatever, sooo reaper, you up for it?


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh god.
We have to stop.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm tired of flaming, I just want that dot effect sp33der has.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 30, 2008)

pro-tip: C4d's should only be used when you dont make it blindingly obvious. they are alright to use as long you use them correctly, they aren't meant to completely replace effects, they are just used to add to overall effects. sometimes lighting too. a sig/tag can be made without them pretty easily its just the effects look a little cooler with them.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 30, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> I'm tired of flaming, I just want that dot effect sp33der has.


If you can't take criticism you might as well quit, you're just like...uhm...Uwe Boll!


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2008)

Whats a C4D? Is it a feature in photoshop?


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Only if you give me the brush or c4d with the dots.
> In this sig.
> 
> That is a splatter brush and then a clipping mask
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Dec 30, 2008)

Then give me the splatter brush pls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Mei-o said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT USE C4DS YOU DIDN'T MAKE 
That's not criticism.


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Then give me the splatter brush pls frown.gif



http://ka05.deviantart.com/art/Splatter-Brushes-31656209


----------



## Reaper (Dec 30, 2008)

I have those brushes. I am looking for the dots.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gives depth to you images, you have to buy or download yourself, its a massive 400+ MB.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 31, 2008)

Lolwut? 400MB+?


----------



## Cermage (Dec 31, 2008)

he is talking about the program itself. cinema4d. otherwise what we are talking about here is the renders themselves, the 3d stuff.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, that's what I thought. Big c4ds are like 1mb max


----------



## Galacta (Dec 31, 2008)

Ohh! Sorreh.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 31, 2008)

I entered my sig about Crysis on a sotw and so far it's winning


----------



## Sp33der (Dec 31, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> I have those brushes. I am looking for the dots.



19px Hard brush with modified settings


----------



## Reaper (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Mei-o (Jan 2, 2009)

Sp33der said:
			
		

> How do you know that he doesn't know what a render is?
> And you don't know how to use it right either.
> 
> 
> ...


I demand a link to this forum.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> A render is basically an image that has been cut away from it's background, using a program like Adobe Photoshop, GIMP, or Apophysis.
> 
> A render is, in particular, an image rendered in a (usually) 3D program. In other words, an artificial foreground.
> 
> In order to create a render, what is most commonly used is the polygonal lasso in Adobe Photoshop, and all it is is cutting away the image surrounding the character or object you want alone. There are plenty of tutorials on rendering if you search google.


Meh, my meaning.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 2, 2009)

New addition


----------

